# Bullhead how to



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

I keep getting people messaging me asking how do I catch so many bullheads, so I figured I would make a quick how to video explaing it a little better.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice video. Were ya'll fishing on bottom? Or does it matter?


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

skiff89_jr said:


> Nice video. Were ya'll fishing on bottom? Or does it matter?



I added some stuff in the description but yes always fish on the bottom with your slip cork


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I think I'm gonna go catch some right now! Good idea cathunter. Nice little video. I usually use either worms or liver myself, but I don't think they are too picky


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

-WiRtH- said:


> I think I'm gonna go catch some right now! Good idea cathunter. Nice little video. I usually use either worms or liver myself, but I don't think they are too picky


Good luck, try this put shrimp on one pole and worms or livers on the other watch what happens, Iv done this experiment several times the shrimp will get 3 bullheads to one, the trick is small little bits of shrimp


----------



## HEIST (Jan 30, 2012)

i catch them in the daytime in a tiny creek in pace.. i catch them on bread there mostly but they bite anything if you can get past the bream..


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

I'll give shrimp a try next time I come out. Got 5 so far tonight on worms


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

hey man awesome little holding pool how often do you change the water, how long will your bait stay alive?


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

I caught and ate a mess of those bigger ones several years ago..They tasted great.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

jcoss15 said:


> hey man awesome little holding pool how often do you change the water, how long will your bait stay alive?


Once a week in the pool, bullheads last forever as long as they aren't to badly hooked


----------

